# Overflow & Sump



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone,

Two questions today:

1) What size overflow box should I get for for my 90 gal DT? I've been coming across sites that say don't have your overflow greater than your skimmer' GPH but at the same time turnover your tank 4-6 times via the overflow (and the remaining turnover needs via power heads & wave makers). The skimmer I have in mind is rated at 200 GPH, but 4-6 times my tabk size put some at a minimum 270GPH? If you look at the "reef ready" tanks by Marineland they have overflows with 750GPH ratings. So I'm a little confused. I haven't bought my return pump but it will more than likely be a controllable one and I know that the overflow should be rated greater than the pump. 

2) I bought a 40 gallon reptile tank to use as a sump and as I was cleaning it I realized that I'm pretty sure the glass is too thin. It's made of 1/8" glass. Anyone used these reptile tanks as sumps before? I can easily sell it and get my money back. Wondering if I should just get rid of it and keep looking or will it be alright?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

reptile tanks are typically thinner glass. they are not built to withstand pressure of water. You might want to get a proper water tank. When I had herps, I had a reptile tank and the thickness of the glass was significantly smaller and cracked when bumped it on error.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunstar said:


> I had a reptile tank and the thickness of the glass was significantly smaller and cracked when bumped it on error.


That settles that question. Kijijj ad posted! Thanks!


----------

